# Crypto - Ukraine The Final Nail



## Garpal Gumnut (27 February 2022)

Russia is already talking of bypassing the Swift transaction system by using Crypto. 

Now that Europe and the US have blocked Russia from Swift, their Oil and Commodities will need a means of exchange. 

Considering that N.Korea, The Mafia and other bad actors are Crypto specialists this is not outwith a possibility. 

Which way will Mr. Crypto Market react. 

Interesting times. 

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 February 2022)

_"Don't you love a farce?
My fault, I fear
I thought that you'd want what I want
Sorry my dear
But where are the clowns?
Send in the clowns
Don't bother
They're here"_


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 February 2022)

It would appear that Ukraine is also using Bitcoin to raise funds in its defence.

And scammers. 

From the BBC. 









						Millions in Bitcoin pouring into Ukraine from donors
					

Thousands of anonymous donations are being made to the Ukrainian military in Bitcoin.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




gg


----------



## holyLemon (20 April 2022)

Will be interesting to see if this pushes DeFi and what regulations will/not follow for sure.


----------

